# Painting Pneumatic Electric Chair



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

I am building an Electric Chair for a commercial haunted attraction and need some opinions on painting the chair itself and what I have done so far. I used some XoRust Primer and the cap showed it was a darker brown than what it turned out to be. I am not entirely happy with the brighter red but it is consistent with the natural color of an authentic chair but wanted this to fit in a more darker setting haunted house maybe a darker brown or black with some various wash colors after.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I think the red color looks good, but you can certainly tone it down with some black washes. You might also give some thought to distressing the finish a bit to make it look like the victim damaged it while thrashing about.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Needs some smoke and charring damage.


----------



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, yes this is a start in progress I would say. I was definitely going to add some distress by wash painting but was going to make sure I wasn't going to change the base color all together. I will post more pictures as it progresses.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

Fantastic prop nice job. I would agree the red is too "pretty" this is something that is owned by a government agency. 

My $.02 Get a half moon shaped gouge and put in some claw/nail marks where the hands would be gripping the arms. I saw a real chair once and that was what stuck with me.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

You could use a brown stain to light wash it to darken it slightly.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the general design, though the edges and corners look to sharp/clean for this to have been used. As to the color issue, keep in mind how and where it will be shown. If this is going to be in a dimly lit room/scene, then that low ambient lighting will make this look darker and less saturated (Intenseness of the red) than it does in bright "daylight".
Put it in a room with the approximate lighting of the actual room/scene that it will be placed in, you may find that it's already darker than what you wanted for the finished/in place look.
As light gets dimmer, we lose more and more of our ability to perceive color, so things turn into shades of grays or blacks as the room gets darker.


----------

